# Nice start to the week



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

$30 in bonuses (+$4/order until 11 am then +$2.50 5-7 pm)


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

:errwhat:


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

Started off the week with a whooping $20.95. :frown:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I’m not a fan of DD in my area, but that’s a great Mon you had.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I'm not a fan of DD in my area, but that's a great Mon you had.


Yea all these gigs are different for everyone. I actually dash in a neighboring region because the one I live in is too slow. One of the hardest/most important things for a delivery driver is learning what the best option is in their area. I've wasted many hours figuring this out it takes a lot of trial and error.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You must have made double that seeing how most of your tips were stolen by DD.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> You must have made double that seeing how most of your tips were stolen by DD.


They can keep stealing as long as they allow me to make a decent amount. At the end of the day all that matters is how much they pay you

All of these companies are crooked and the worst is easily Uber. Almost every UE driver has a story about ripping g them off. How about making customers think that tip is included? It doesn't get worse then that. That damage is permanent and tips will always suck because of it


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice +$4/order bonus until 10:30 am this morning. If those bastards weren’t stealing tips I could have prob made $35/hr


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Just think of all the $ you could've made if you had GH blocks running at the same time. ?


----------

